# unsinnige Erfindungen



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Hier könnt ihr alle unsinnigen erfindungen aufzählen.
z.b. wie der* eierkocher* oder* ü-eier* usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2008)

feuerfeste streichholzer.
flugzeug mit anhanger.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

abschlussprüfungen ._.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

BH


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> abschlussprüfungen ._.


lol^^

bananenschäler


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

neee bh is scho wichtig sonst muss man sich ja alle par jahre ne neue freundin suchen
weil die alte nur noch "wasserbeutel" mit sich rumträgt

btt: wlan-kabel ^^ (der klassiker)


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> > neee bh is scho wichtig sonst muss man sich ja alle par jahre ne neue freundin suchen
> > weil die alte nur noch "wasserbeutel" mit sich rumträgt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wasserbeutel find ich halt besser als hänge-ti... dinger halt

gibt sonst nur stress wenn man pöse wörter sagt xD


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

Alkoholfreies Bier!


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

da passt koffeinfreie cola dazu


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (20. August 2008)

genauso wie coffeinfreie coffeintabletten!


----------



## Ötzalan (20. August 2008)

"Vereinfachte" Einkommensteuererklärung für Arbeitnehmer


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. August 2008)

linksdrehender Joghurt.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

DVD-Rewinder


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

windows firewall


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

RTL


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. August 2008)

Frauenwahlrecht.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

Führerschein für Frauen


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

Frauen!

nur um mich in die 2 oberen posts einzureihen


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

ähmmm...kippt das ganze jetzt irgendwie ganz leicht in eine geschlechterfeindliche Zone?
vlt hätte ich doch den BH nicht nennen sollen
btt:Frauenfussball


----------



## claet (20. August 2008)

was isn an nem eierkocher unsinnig?


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wenn man nur nach der produktivität geht... homosexualität
(nich falsch verstehn, geht nich um das gefühlsgedusel)


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

tierpornos


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> tierpornos



kinderpornos, leichenpornos...gibt zu viel von dem kranken scheis


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> kinderpornos, *leichenpornos*...gibt zu viel von dem kranken scheis



die haben doch was erotisches *hust*^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die haben doch was erotisches *hust*^^


XD ihr macht mich fertig


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

is glaub nur noch ne frage der zeit bis der kasten hier dicht is wa xD


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> is glaub nur noch ne frage der zeit bis der kasten hier dicht is wa xD


seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (20. August 2008)

Demokratie


----------



## claet (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die haben doch was erotisches *hust*^^


du spielst nen untoten, oder xD


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Demokratie


Lieber Diktatur ne?


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> du spielst nen untoten, oder xD


Kommt drauf an xD


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Toaster der mit Sonnenenergie leuft.


----------



## Gronwell (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lieber Diktatur ne?



Es gibt mehr als nur zwei Staatsformen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als nur zwei Staatsformen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Toaster der mit Sonnenenergie leuft.


?Sowas gibt es?


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

anarchie (wird das so geschrieben) ftw

btt krieg


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

World of Warcraft !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> anarchie (wird das so geschrieben) ftw
> 
> btt krieg



Stimmt, Anarchie ist ne unsinnige Erfindung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wärs nich wow würden wir was anderes dauerzocken wenn dann musste das verallgemeinern ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> wärs nich wow würden wir was anderes dauerzocken wenn dann musste das verallgemeinern ^^


Álle MMORGPS?

Naja ich bleib bei Tierporons,Pferde und Playmates ist doch scheiße -.-


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

was ham pferde jetzt verbrochen?
ich mag die auch nich wirklich aber die tun ja keinem was


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> was ham pferde jetzt verbrochen?
> ich mag die auch nich wirklich aber die tun ja keinem was


Hallo?Pferde und playmates in nem porno?????


----------



## Gronwell (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> was ham pferde jetzt verbrochen?
> ich mag die auch nich wirklich aber die tun ja keinem was



Mich wollte mal eines töten, glaube ich zumindest, seitdem esse ich leidenschaftlich gern Pferdefleisch. Rache ist Blutwurst bzw. in meinem Fall Pferdefleisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

aso ich dacht du meinst jedes als einzelne erfindung die man nich brauch ^^


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Paris Hilton..


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Paris Hilton..


One night in paris dan auch!


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

- Gehirnjogging für Männer..
- Antikotz Tabletten für Pferde


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2008)

politiker

oder eher zum thema:
MENSCHEN
die machen eh nur alles putt


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Emos! *kaputt lach*


----------



## HobbyTwinker (20. August 2008)

computer


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> - Gehirnjogging für Männer..


Jop,wir denken mit dem Gemächt wir brauchen kein Gehirnjogging!


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop,wir denken mit dem Gemächt wir brauchen kein Gehirnjogging!


Dann kann der IQ bei machnen ja nicht so groß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Das gilt allerdings nur für Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Bundeswehr, aus aktuellem Anlass ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das gilt allerdings nur für Saytan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das mit dem schwanzdenken?Ich kann auch mit dem Hirn denken,aber in dem Thread mach ichs nicht


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wenn männer ihr hirn etwas weiter unten hätten...
dann wäre gehirnjogging für männer ja...
...jetzt hab ich angst bekommen nachzudenken xD...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> wenn männer ihr hirn etwas weiter unten hätten...
> dann wäre gehirnjogging für männer ja...
> ...jetzt hab ich angst bekommen nachzudenken xD...


Siehste xD Ist doch schönes gehirnjogging!


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

hm...ich glaub ich brauch n job wo man nich denken muss...
btw als männliche hure... wie lang muss man dann studieren?


----------



## QcK (20. August 2008)

Flüssiger Klostein o0


----------



## Crackmack (20. August 2008)

Buffed-Moderatoren(wie man das auch immer schreibt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
























net ernst nehmen xD


----------



## Happening (20. August 2008)

Telenovelas..


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

HipHop und Rap.


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

-alkoholfreies bier
-Krieg
-DVD rewinder
-Elektrischer hammer
-Ekelige pornos (tierpornos leichenpornos kostümpornos)
-männer beinrasierer
-Schwanzpumpe


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -alkoholfreies bier
> -Krieg
> -DVD rewinder
> -Elektrischer hammer
> ...


Haben wir schon durchgearbeitet^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Haben wir schon durchgearbeitet^^



das war ja nur ein beispiel xD gibt ja noch anderer solchen ekeligen porno arten <.<


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das war ja nur ein beispiel xD gibt ja noch anderer solchen ekeligen porno arten <.<


Zähl doch auf,und hentais gehören auch dazu !


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zähl doch auf,und hentais gehören auch dazu !



verdammtnochmal die von meiner signatur sind keine hentais >.>

und nur weil die beiden lesbisch sind heißt das noch lange nicht das sie bei der serie sex haben o0
ps:
 vampirpornos
 Pferdepornos (wo ein pferd sein 30cm langen schwanz in einen typen sein arsch steckt. wiederwärtig <.<)
 shemalpornos (da kann sich jeder denke nwas das ist)
 ....mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> verdammtnochmal die von meiner signatur sind keine hentais >.>
> 
> und nur weil die beiden lesbisch sind heißt das noch lange nicht das sie bei der serie sex haben o0
> ps:
> ...


Hab shcon alles aufgezählt,und ich meinte nicht deine pseudo pornos daunten man xD Die dies in der youp*** beta gibt!


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab shcon alles aufgezählt,und ich meinte nicht deine pseudo pornos daunten man xD Die dies in der youp*** beta gibt!



youp°°° ist eh ne scheis porno seite o0


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> youp°°° ist eh ne scheis porno seite o0


hat ne besseres ohne viren?^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hat ne besseres ohne viren?^^



jop xvi°°°°(ich darfs hier net verlinken oder die addrese hinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


auserdem guck ich eh nicht viele pornos an o0


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zähl doch auf,und hentais gehören auch dazu !


hentais find ich gehören nid dazu ..

aber unsinnige erfindung ist meiner meinung nach nur alkfreies bier .. is nid grad lecker und besoffen wird man nicht .. was bringts dann? Oo


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab shcon alles aufgezählt,und ich meinte nicht deine pseudo pornos daunten man xD Die dies in der youp*** beta gibt!


anfänger ..
tse tse tse ..


----------



## Infernallord (21. August 2008)

man man man da fährt man auf die arbeit (was scho net so erfreulich is)

denkt sich man kann ja nochma vorher schnell n blick ins buffed-forum werfen

und dann sieht man das...

können wir ma n anderes thema nehmen als wer-hat-die-abartigste-pornoart bzw. buffed sucht den ekelporno

btw sinn alle mods im urlaub Oo? das sowas durch geht wundert mich doch stark


btt: "-Elektrischer hammer"   ist sehr wohl eine gute erfindung wie man bei den simpsons gesehn hat xD


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> btw sinn alle mods im urlaub Oo? das sowas durch geht wundert mich doch stark



das war auch mein erster gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (21. August 2008)

Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung, oder Ameisenkniescheibensalat garniert mit Fliegenleberli.


----------



## Ketesh (21. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,gut das keine Frauen im buffed Forum sind...
> 
> stimmt,genial...




Soviel zu keine Frauen hier!

Abseitsregel


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. August 2008)

brot?


----------



## Gored (21. August 2008)

Religion (was unnoetigeres hat die Menscheit wohl wirklich noch nicht gesehen ausser vllt. sich selbst)


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

Dungeon lords  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. August 2008)

- Autolenkradfell
- Raucherbereich im Restaurant (is ja wie'n Pissbereich im Pool -.-')
- elektrischer Tacker
- Einparkhilfe
- Diddl-Mäuse (gibt es die Teile überhaupt noch?!)
- Klingeltöne á la Schnuffel und das ganze Gesocks (WER zum Henker kauft diese nervigen Teile?! - Die sind in den Charts - den CHARTS - vertreten)


----------



## SäD (21. August 2008)

* Rollstuhl mit Pedalantrieb
    * Sonnenbrille, deren Gestell im Dunkeln leuchtet
    * aufblasbare Dartscheibe
    * batteriebetriebenes Akku-Ladegerät
    * Schleudersitz für Hubschrauber
    * Kettensäge mit Handantrieb
    * wasserdichte Teebeutel
    * KFZ-Bedienungsanleitungen in Blindenschrift
    * Textmarker, Farbe: schwarz
    * Selbstlernbuch: Ich lerne lesen
    * feuerfeste Streichhölzer
    * solarbetriebene Taschenlampe
    * beidseitig bedruckte Skatkarten


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Weiß nich obs schon gepostet wurde aber der POSTCOUNTER ist nicht wirklich eine sinnvolle Erfindung.


----------



## VuLIoM (21. August 2008)

alkoholfreies FREI-Bier

Regenschirm mit Solarpanelen


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

alkoholfreies bier (war sicher schon, sry )
entkoffinierter kaffee sowei entkoffinierte cola
ROLLSTUHLFAHRERRAMPEN AN TANZSCHULEN


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> ROLLSTUHLFAHRERRAMPEN AN TANZSCHULEN


Wieso? Es gibt durchaus Tanzkurse für Rollstuhlfahrer...


----------



## Urengroll (22. August 2008)

Rollstuhl mit Pedalantrieb ist auch sinnvoll, für die Leute, die im Rollstuhl sitzen, dann müssen sie nämlich ihre Armmuskulatur benutzen.


----------

